# problem po aktualizacji - XDM nie startuje

## wonski

witam  :Wink: 

dzisiaj zrobiłem aktualizację Gentoo

teraz XDM nie startuje ;/

```

/lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 120: ebegin: command not found

/lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 122: save_options: command not found

/lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 133: eend: command not found

 * ERROR: xdm failed to start

```

aby wystartowac X musze zalogowac sie jako root i wtedy wydac komende kdm

czy ktos tez tak ma?

----------

## largo3

Aktualizowałeś pliki konfiguracyjne po aktualizacji systemu?

Zapoznaj się z etc-update lub etc-proposals.

Prawdopodobnie całe zamieszanie wynikło z przejścia na sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 i openrc.

----------

## wonski

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Aktualizowałeś pliki konfiguracyjne po aktualizacji systemu?
> 
> Zapoznaj się z etc-update lub etc-proposals.
> 
> Prawdopodobnie całe zamieszanie wynikło z przejścia na sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 i openrc.

 

etc-update zrobiłem (jak zawsze po aktualizacji)

rzeczywiście wśród pakietów do aktualizacji/instalacji były baselayout i openrc

pogrzebię dzisiaj, może coś wymyślę ;/

----------

## largo3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

Żebyś nie musiał grzebać "na ślepo".

Pozdr.

----------

## wonski

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml
> 
> Żebyś nie musiał grzebać "na ślepo".
> 
> Pozdr.

 

wszystko zrobiłem według angielskiej wersji tego dokumentu, teraz sprawdziłem i jak dla mnie jest ok ;/

zgłupiałem już

teraz mam takie coś

```

wonski pavel # /etc/init.d/xdm restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `crypto-loop' needs non existant service `checkroot'                                  [ ok ]

/lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 120: ebegin: command not found

/lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 122: save_options: command not found

/lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 133: eend: command not found

 * ERROR: xdm failed to start

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *wonski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Service `crypto-loop' needs non existant service `checkroot'
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -1 util-linux
```

----------

## wonski

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *wonski wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Service `crypto-loop' needs non existant service `checkroot'
> ```
> ...

 

przekompilowałem util-linux, ten błąd zniknął ale xdm nadal nie startuje ;/

----------

## mziab

Próbowałeś przeinstalować pakiet xinit?

----------

## wonski

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś przeinstalować pakiet xinit?

 

tak, to była jedna z pierwszych rzeczy  :Wink: 

niestety nic nie dało

może to w czymś pomoże 

http://www.wonski.ovh.org/xdm.txt

patrzyłem do pliku /lib/rc/sh/runscript.sh, ale w podanych liniach nie ma w ogóle takich zwrotów o których mówi xdm podczas próby startu ;/

================================================

chyba wiem gdzie jest problem  :Wink: 

linie o których mówi mój log znajdują się w pliku /etc/init.d/xdm

czy ktoś mógłby mi podesłać lub wystawić gdzieś ten plik?

prawdopodobnie go nie zaktualizowałem i stąd ten problem

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Arfrever

 *wonski wrote:*   

> chyba wiem gdzie jest problem 
> 
> linie o których mówi mój log znajdują się w pliku /etc/init.d/xdm
> 
> czy ktoś mógłby mi podesłać lub wystawić gdzieś ten plik?
> ...

 

Raczej "/lib/rc/bin" nie jest w PATH lub nie istnieje. Proponuję:

```
emerge -1 openrc baselayout
```

----------

## wonski

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *wonski wrote:*   chyba wiem gdzie jest problem 
> 
> linie o których mówi mój log znajdują się w pliku /etc/init.d/xdm
> 
> czy ktoś mógłby mi podesłać lub wystawić gdzieś ten plik?
> ...

 

rzeczywiście tej ścieżki nie ma w PATH (jak to dodać na stałe?)

po dodaniu ścieżki błędu nie ma, ale xdm i tak nie startuje ;/

nic nie wywala nawet

chyba czas zainstalować gentoo od nowa, w wersji 64 bitowej ;/

----------

